# Brown trout in a White Out



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

went down to the river again tonight..same setup with a black jig 6 feet down. river was slushing up pretty bad but I still managed a couple..one nice male and a surprise bonus BROWN. wind and snow in the face was totally worth it! sorry about the pics..phone was freezing up


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Unless you did not get a snap of the brown those are both steelhead


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have caught 8 steelhead in the last three days and that was not like any steelhead I have seen..like I said sorry about the pic


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Looks like a steelhead to me, they get darker the longer they have been the river. I have caught black and red steelhead.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Fishin do you mind sending me a pm and letting me know of where to go that has open water? Thanks its appreciated......thank
p.s. Those are both steelies ))))))))))))))))


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

Not sure how anyone could confuse the two, but just for clearification in the future, here is a picture of a lake run brown...


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

nice steelhead trout feesh, got out today and yesterday in the evenings just before dark and have been doin surprisingly well, all on plastics. mostly white. fish are gettin hungry folks!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok..I will admit maybe I got a little too excited in calling it a brown...but it truly was a brown steelhead..my bad


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

FISHIN216 said:


> Ok..I will admit maybe I got a little too excited in calling it a brown...but it truly was a brown steelhead..my bad


Here is an orange colored one I caught 6 or 7 years ago, sometimes they get really strange an cool colors an color location like this one had the double band with an orange lateral line an belly...


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

stream_stalker said:


> Not sure how anyone could confuse the two, but just for clearification in the future, here is a picture of a lake run brown...


Thats NO brown trout dude!! Thats a Lake Erie perch if I ever saw one! Get your fish species in order kiddo...


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Thats NO brown trout dude!! Thats a Lake Erie perch if I ever saw one! Get your fish species in order kiddo...


perch?????? i thought that was a west virginia river drum?!?!?! Man, im slacking.....


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

steelheadBob said:


> perch?????? i thought that was a west virginia river drum?!?!?! Man, im slacking.....


i thought it was a spanish mackeral........i guess im wrong to?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

My guess would be black crappie....


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

I can almost say for certain the back ground is from the OAK down at the islands..lol... but that could possibly be a Blue Pike? ..lol..


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

def. a giant blue fin tuna... are you serious? you cant tell? probably a grander

nice feesh 216.


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

steelheader007 said:


> I can almost say for certain the back ground is from the OAK down at the islands..lol... but that could possibly be a Blue Pike? ..lol..


East Branch of 12 mile, a little to the west of where you're thinking, but I know that spot too.


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

RockyRiverRay said:


> def. a giant blue fin tuna... are you serious? you cant tell? probably a grander
> 
> nice feesh 216.


Are you . or ..rockyriverray from the steelhead site, if so that was some hilarious stuff that went down over there with you back in the fall.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

stream_stalker said:


> Are you . or ..rockyriverray from the steelhead site, if so that was some hilarious stuff that went down over there with you back in the fall.



haha im the real rockyriverray haha that was hysterical, im still pissed i cant access the classifieds at TSS, they were great over there..


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

stream_stalker said:


> East Branch of 12 mile, a little to the west of where you're thinking, but I know that spot too.



Is this the spot?


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

hahahaha. the rockyriverray controversy continues


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

Fishermon said:


> Is this the spot?



YES!!! My biggest ontario steelhead was caught standing directly across from where you are in the picture. A big fish in that run is a handful for sure...


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

lol... nice sycamore hole ..lol..! I like the Oak but not in that spot ..lol.. I love the Archers Hole, and the Road hole when the bite is hot! I like it when the mudsharks are gone!


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

I love fishing that run....you can't beat the comraderie. lol. Last year, my bro in law had a guy get so close to him I thought he was trying to pickpocket him. lol.


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

Fishermon said:


> I love fishing that run....you can't beat the comraderie. lol. Last year, my bro in law had a guy get so close to him I thought he was trying to pickpocket him. lol.


It wasn't horid when I fished it, maybe 6 people fishing it 3 on either side. Some idiot with a spey rod hacked a fish in the tail though an it tangled 4 of the 6 guys up, the fish went bizerk, note to self for a hard fight hook a 12 pound chromer in the tail...


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

stream_stalker said:


> It wasn't horid when I fished it, maybe 6 people fishing it 3 on either side. Some idiot with a spey rod hacked a fish in the tail though an it tangled 4 of the 6 guys up, the fish went bizerk, note to self for a hard fight hook a 12 pound chromer in the tail...


Last year was pretty crowded especially in the morning. There was typically 25-35 guys fishing that run every morning (we fished weekdays). You had to get there a couple of hours before light to get a spot. Besides for the pickpocket there was actually a great bunch of guys fishing when we were there. I can't wait to go back next year. I love the mixed bag you get up there....even saw 2 Atlantics caught the week we were there.


----------

